# Sony XBR6



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

I just received an email from Sony for a 52" XBR6. It said $700.00 off, but I can't tell from the website, which it is pointing to, that that is really the deal or not. That aside, I was wondering, since Mrs. Smiddy and I are intent on replacing our 47" Sharp LCD in the living room with a 1080p set, like this one. Does anyone have this set and how well do you like it? What is it's best and worst attributes? Thanks!


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a 37" XBR6 in my bedroom and absolutely love it. Only issue I've had is IR interference with my HR20. I ended up having to switch over to RF. But I've had absolutely no issues with the TV itself and the picture is stellar.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

For what it's worth, I have the Sony 52XBR4 and I'm 100% happy. No issues at all. The color, sharpness and contrast are all excellent. I have the ability to set the TV to zero overscan via the STD menu (not service menu). The XBR6 has better black levels than my XBR4. You cannot go wrong! Also, the couple of times I requested firmware from Sony, I had it within 5 days. They send firmware on a USB stick. Very easy to upgrade firmware.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Hutchinshouse said:


> For what it's worth, I have the Sony 52XBR4 and I'm 100% happy. No issues at all. The color, sharpness and contrast are all excellent. I have the ability to set the TV to zero overscan via the STD menu (not service menu). The XBR6 has better black levels than my XBR4. You cannot go wrong! Also, the couple of times I requested firmware from Sony, I had it within 5 days. They send firmware on a USB stick. Very easy to upgrade firmware.


I don't know about the XBR4, but this one has Ethernet so I would suspect I could do the download dance via the internet, if I were to get it.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I have a 37" XBR6 in my bedroom and absolutely love it. Only issue I've had is IR interference with my HR20. I ended up having to switch over to RF. But I've had absolutely no issues with the TV itself and the picture is stellar.


Thanks, BTW, can you move this to the HDTV forum, I goofed and put it in the Blu Ray forum, my bone.


----------



## Hutchinshouse (Sep 28, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I don't know about the XBR4, but this one has Ethernet so I would suspect I could do the download dance via the internet, if I were to get it.


Sounds like an awesome option!


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Take a look at the Samsungs a650 series...it's highly recomended by me (lol) and many avsforum members.


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

Moved to the HD Displays forum at thread starter's request.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Stuart Sweet said:


> Moved to the HD Displays forum at thread starter's request.


Thanks Stuart!


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Take a look at the Samsungs a650 series...it's highly recomended by me (lol) and many avsforum members.


I don't go over there at all. Do you have a link with some comparisons?


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

sigma1914 said:


> Take a look at the Samsungs a650 series...it's highly recomended by me (lol) and many avsforum members.


Not sure how well models and sizes correlate, but my Samsung LN46A630 has a beautiful picture while the picture on the Sony 40Z4100 (same glass as the XBR6) is dull and dim. No amount of fiddling with DVE helps much. I would have gotten a Samsung for the bedroom instead of the Sony except that I was trying to fit a 40-incher in my hutch.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dettxw said:


> Not sure how well models and sizes correlate, but my Samsung LN46A630 has a beautiful picture while the picture on the Sony 40Z4100 (same glass as the XBR6) is dull and dim. No amount of fiddling with DVE helps much. I would have gotten a Samsung for the bedroom instead of the Sony except that I was trying to fit a 40-incher in my hutch.


There are some differences between that model and the ones with XBR6 in the part number. How or where did you compare them?


----------



## Phil T (Mar 25, 2002)

I have a 52"XBR4 and my father in law has a 46"XBR6. No issue with either one and we are both very happy.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

smiddy said:


> I don't go over there at all. Do you have a link with some comparisons?


Here's the *AVS thread* (it's looooong). Be careful, with any forum, there are people posting issues. But, they're there for help. Who logs on to praise a product? 

There is a b650 model, which is newer.

Here's a specs *comparison of the XBR6 & A650* , both 52" from Best Buy.

Samsungs a650 has beautiful deep blacks, and it's easy to calibrate.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

sigma1914 said:


> Here's the *AVS thread* (it's looooong). Be careful, with any forum, there are people posting issues. But, they're there for help. Who logs on to praise a product?
> 
> There is a b650 model, which is newer.
> 
> ...


Thanks!


----------



## Brandon428 (Mar 21, 2007)

Get a nice projector.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> Take a look at the Samsungs a650 series...it's highly recomended by me (lol) and many avsforum members.


Agreed. I just convinced my brother to buy the 46" model yesterday. They're currently at closeout prices most places (since the b650 just came out). He was able to get the 46" for $1400 and you can probably get the 52" version for <$1800.

I'm a big Sony fan (TV's), but after researching these sets for him over the last few weeks, I thought the Samsung was better.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook (Apr 2, 2007)

Samsung/Sony... Can't go wrong either way IMO...


----------



## dave29 (Feb 18, 2007)

Interesting thread, as I have been looking at both of those exact models to replace a Toshiba DLP in my living room.


----------



## Herdfan (Mar 18, 2006)

I personally have an XBR2 and could not be happier.

I finally talked my dad into replacing the first gen DLP as it was taking several minutes to power on. We looked at the Sony and Samsung LCD's. We decided ont he Sony because the screen had more of a matte finish and he has some glare issues in his living room.

So it came down to the 52" XBR6 and the 52W4100 which is one step below. For the difference in price of $1200, we could not find a reason to go with the XBR over the W. He has been extremely pleased with the 4100, so the extra $ would not have been worth it. The 4100 has been replaced by the 5100.


----------



## sigma1914 (Sep 5, 2006)

Herdfan said:


> I personally have an XBR2 and could not be happier.
> 
> I finally talked my dad into replacing the first gen DLP as it was taking several minutes to power on. We looked at the Sony and Samsung LCD's. *We decided ont he Sony because the screen had more of a matte finish and he has some glare issues in his living room.*
> 
> So it came down to the 52" XBR6 and the 52W4100 which is one step below. For the difference in price of $1200, we could not find a reason to go with the XBR over the W. He has been extremely pleased with the 4100, so the extra $ would not have been worth it. The 4100 has been replaced by the 5100.


That reminds me, the a630 Samsung has a matte screen with the 650 being "glossy." I only see slight glare if my light is on and the screen is black.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

Brandon428 said:


> Get a nice projector.


I already have on in the Theater Room. The Living Room, where this would go, is too bright for anything other than an LCD or Plasma. LCD being less expensive...I'm erring for them.


----------



## davring (Jan 13, 2007)

Most Sony/Samsung displays are manufactured in the same joint owned facilities.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

sigma1914 said:


> That reminds me, the a630 Samsung has a matte screen with the 650 being "glossy."


Also keep in mind that making the screen "matte" will have an adverse effect on picture quality. I heard many people mention the preference for matte over glossy (in rooms with a lot of direct light), but viewing these TV's in several different scenarios, I never saw any evidence of unwanted glare, but I could definitely see the difference in PQ between matte and glossy sets (regardless of the manufacturer).


----------



## driht (Oct 17, 2008)

I suggest that you check LCD TV ratings of various brands. You can compare the XBR6 and Series 6 by comparing their reviews. There are also some pretty nice selections over there that you might want to consider.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

driht said:


> I suggest that you check LCD TV ratings of various brands. You can compare the XBR6 and Series 6 by comparing their reviews. There are also some pretty nice selections over there that you might want to consider.


Thanks, I will go check them out this afternoon.


----------



## dennisj00 (Sep 27, 2007)

Smiddy,

We have the XBR4 from 18 months ago in a very bright room during the day and love it! Paid more than twice your current cost but don't regret it. . .(it's paid for!)

Watching it right now MRV from the bedroom.


----------



## smiddy (Apr 5, 2006)

dennisj00 said:


> Smiddy,
> 
> We have the XBR4 from 18 months ago in a very bright room during the day and love it! Paid more than twice your current cost but don't regret it. . .(it's paid for!)
> 
> Watching it right now MRV from the bedroom.


Sweet, now I'm having my nose rubbed in the MRV thing, nice. :lol:

Seriously, thanks...another satisfied customer.


----------

